# silver edges on print



## Lord_MN (Nov 18, 2014)

during the last print session (ilford RC multigrade paper and ilford chemicals) prints came out with a silver patina over the entire surface. Is it a fault of the paper (the packagee was already open)? or chemicals (development was not brand new)?


Thank you and sorry for my poor english


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 18, 2014)

Ether the fixer is bad or it was not fixed long enough.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 18, 2014)

You said the package was already open, had you bought it new? did you keep the paper stored in the black packaging so it wouldn't get exposed to light? Had you just mixed the chemistry?

I'm not sure how the prints looked, so I'm not sure what might have caused it but am trying to think of possibilities. I wondered too if you have your own darkroom at home or if you're using a shared darkroom.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2014)

Fixer problem, Ilford rapidfixer at 1+4 needs 30 seconds with rc paper other dilutions will take longer


----------



## Lord_MN (Nov 19, 2014)

This is one of the prints with the silver patina:





I've used ilford rapidfixer in 1+9 diluition, should i use 1+4 diluition?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2014)

I think 1+4 is recommended for paper and 1+9 for negative


----------



## timor (Nov 19, 2014)

Show the whole print. Fixing not long enough should by now cause very strong deterioration of the image going in direction of rather black. There might be silvery shine.
How many sheets did you put through your developer in that session ?


----------



## PWhite214 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ilford fixer datasheet  http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2011427111531653.pdf

Phil


----------

